# "Bikepark" Malente wo genau?



## fekko (9. November 2007)

Moin,

Komme eigentlich aus dem Raum Hannover. Kenne mich daher in der Kielerumgebung nicht so gut aus.

kann mir hier einer von euch ne Wegbeschribung geben zu dem "Bikepark" geben? Komme aus Richtung Kiel

gruss stefan


----------



## Fh4n (10. November 2007)

Hier findest du den genauen Standort mit Beschreibungen:
Bikepark Map.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

